# Great grandma and pa and their turbo Levo's



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

The Haibike has been gathering some dust since I started riding a Hightower a month ago.
So yesterday I started up the single track climb that leads to 3 fun downhill flow trails.
This trail is not very technical, but almost all of it has serious exposure if you get out of the 2 foot wide single track.
About half way up I noticed another rider across the canyon, thinking I could catch up with them before the steeper sections.
I assumed the rider was a women because of the long hair.
My 65 year old ego was starting to bother me because it was taking way longer than expected to catch up with her when she pulled over to let me by.
I stopped to talk to her and realized this was the couple that I had heard spent some of their children's inheritance (my words) on 2 Levo's at the LBS. Great grand pa was riding a 2018 $7500 carbon Levo and ma a 2017 Comp.
I am guessing these riders were well into the 70's and it made me smile to see them out there.
It was the perfect scenario for assisted class 1 bikes on a trail system allowing class 1, but not 2 or 3.
I have been asking myself lately how many more years do I have in me.
I got my answer, plenty.
Highroad 2


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

That's just all wrong!


GPa should have made sure GMa was on the newer, higher spec bike.

(it's worth being mindful of the saying, "Happy wife, happy life")


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My grandma got run over by a Levo, riding home from our house Christmas Eve, you could say there’s no such thing as Levo’s, but as for me and granpa we believe!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Gutch said:


> My grandma got run over by a Levo, riding home from our house Christmas Eve, you could say there's no such thing as Levo's, but as for me and granpa we believe!


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gutch again"

I'll tell ya, my dad is 73 and sometimes he moves so slowly on his bike these days that I swear he must be screwing with the space time continuum somehow. 
I'd be interested to see how he would do on an e-bike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

SHM, according to some, he'd have Lance in his rear view mirror.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

The national parks allow for assisted vehicles for the elderly and infirm. No argument there.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Do I qualify as elderly at 65?
Does lazy qualify as infirm?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fos'l said:


> SHM, according to some, he'd have Lance in his rear view mirror.


...and hasn't done a TON of trailwork.


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm probably one of few here that know "Levo" as the short version of Norepinephrine (generic) or Levophed, a first line vasopressor used in chemical resuscitation post-surgical, or during ICU shock. Anyway, Levo/Gma/Gpa struck me as hilarious


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Charlie Don't Surf said:


> I'm probably one of few here that know "Levo" as the short version of Norepinephrine (generic) or Levophed, a first line vasopressor used in chemical resuscitation post-surgical, or during ICU shock. Anyway, Levo/Gma/Gpa struck me as hilarious


"Loud hubs save lifes" love it! My I9's definitely buzz.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

This is exactly why the EU standard for class 1 should have been adopted here. It's plenty of power/speed for folks like this (or like my neighbors) who are never going to want/need more power or speed than that. Allows infirm/elderly folks to ride normally indefinitely - but doesn't make it fast enough to appeal to the sort of folks who will cause trouble.

Instead we have the totally insane 750w/20mph class 1. Whoops.

-Walt


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Googling Levo says it means left among other things.
Then we have the brainy one that knows Levo as a medical term.
I am curious what Specialized had in mind with that name?
What does Konevo mean?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

highroad 2 said:


> Googling Levo says it means left among other things.
> Then we have the brainy one that knows Levo as a medical term.
> I am curious what Specialized had in mind with that name?
> What does Konevo mean?


It was a bastardization of Evil Knievel. "Levo Kenevo" Get it?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Harryman said:


> It was a bastardization of Evil Knievel. "Levo Kenevo" Get it?[/
> No s**t, somebody told me it was named after Keanu Reeves riding his Levo in California, wearing his Matrix outfit.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Hope Gma and Gpa don’t wonder into “The Foes” trails. They wil be bounced out real quick!!


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Is “foes” a nicer way to say “haters”?
I wondered how long it would take for a hater comment to surface.
Of course the haters are justified because gpa and gma were destroying the trails but their non stop roost and placing all other riders at risk with their insane closing speed. 
I propose an e-mtb class 1 only, age adjusted handicap system.
Every year after age 55 you will be allowed another 10 watts of assist.
By age 80 you be up to 250 watts.
Haters will not be included in the handicap because of their arrogance that claims they are immortal and will always be in their prime and the phrase “in sickness and health” does not apply to them


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

highroad 2 said:


> Is "foes" a nicer way to say "haters"?
> I wondered how long it would take for a hater comment to surface.
> Of course the haters are justified because gpa and gma were destroying the trails but their non stop roost and placing all other riders at risk with their insane closing speed.
> I propose an e-mtb class 1 only, age adjusted handicap system.
> ...


I thought he was talking about trails Brett Foes owns.... ;-)

You guys have awfully big chips on your shoulders about guys on the internet who don't like what kind of bike you ride. As well as unrealistic expectations as to what it's like to be "old". I'm 55 and climbed 4500 ft on a 26 mile ride today and I'm certainly nothing special around here. I have friends in their mid 60s who kick my butt on a regular basis. Use it or lose it.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Harryman said:


> I thought he was talking about trails Brett Foes owns.... ;-)
> 
> You guys have awfully big chips on your shoulders about guys on the internet who don't like what kind of bike you ride. As well as unrealistic expectations as to what it's like to be "old". I'm 55 and climbed 4500 ft on a 26 mile ride today and I'm certainly nothing special around here. I have friends in their mid 60s who kick my butt on a regular basis. Use it or lose it.


Did you use "turbo or eco?" Just kidding ? That's about all I'd want on my Evil. Anymore and it's cutting into my adult egg nog time! Happy holidays to all who share the love for two wheels.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

highroad 2 said:


> Is "foes" a nicer way to say "haters"?
> I wondered how long it would take for a hater comment to surface.
> Of course the haters are justified because gpa and gma were destroying the trails but their non stop roost and placing all other riders at risk with their insane closing speed.
> I propose an e-mtb class 1 only, age adjusted handicap system.
> ...


It was a lighthearted dig at Silentfoe from another thread about no exceptions to ebikes on the trails he rides. Sheesh. That is a not a chip on the shoulder, it is a Karri tree. 
(Karri, very big Australian tree)

FYI http://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/had-go-e-bike-1059953.html


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Gutch said:


> Did you use "turbo or eco?" Just kidding ? That's about all I'd want on my Evil. Anymore and it's cutting into my adult egg nog time! Happy holidays to all who share the love for two wheels.


I usually ride in Tortoise mode until it turns downhill.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I thought foe was a more appropriate term than hater.
How can one lose it if they never had it?
I might have gotten 4500’ feet vertical skiing with the G-kids today.
Have a great Christmas


----------

